# Frame Question



## tprusak (Jun 19, 2009)

I am restoring a 67 gto hardtop and thought I should take it to a frame shop just to make sure everything is straight before I take the body off, and when the inspection was complete the frame guy told me I should box the frame ($2500) and that I could not adjust the front end for alignment anymore because the spring towers were bent from bouncing too much ($800). What is everyones opinions about it?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

IMHO, Unless you plan to drag race the car with a 600 hp motor there is no need to box the frame. The spring towers are part of the front boxed frame and connected with a boxed cross-member, they don't bend from bouncing. New bushings, springs, ball joints, tie rods, idler arm, drag link and bearings will more than likely correct the allignment issues.

One of the hardest things about restoring an old car is finding trustworthy people to do some of the work.


----------



## tprusak (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. It drove straight before and the tires were not wearing. I feel better now!!!


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

tprusak said:


> I am restoring a 67 gto hardtop and thought I should take it to a frame shop just to make sure everything is straight before I take the body off, and when the inspection was complete the frame guy told me I should box the frame ($2500) and that I could not adjust the front end for alignment anymore because the spring towers were bent from bouncing too much ($800). What is everyones opinions about it?


Sounds like some guy is trying to make some money by pulling the wool over your eyes. As 05 GTO said its hard to find people that are honest, hardworkers who care about doing a quality job.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The car would have had to bounce about 5-6 + feet off the ground to bend the front spring towers! Someone taking jumps with the car??


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Rukee said:


> The car would have had to bounce about 5-6 + feet off the ground to bend the front spring towers! Someone taking jumps with the car??



Yeah, have the Duke boys switched from Mopar to GTOs for car jumps?????????


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The old guy I got my 70 Lemans from said the front frame sags inward over time because of the heavy motor up front, my 67 Chevelle SS 396 had the same problem. Without shims my tires still lean in on top-camber. You can have the front frame stretched back out at a frame shop, or have offset upper control arm rods installed-that's how they fixed mine.


----------



## tprusak (Jun 19, 2009)

After I replace the bushings, ball joints and tie rod ends is it possible for it to have an alignment without the engine in it?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You can have the allignment set but you will have to redo the caster and camber when you install the engine. I waited until my car was complete before I had the front end alligned, I used a tape measure to set the toe as close as possible for rolling around the shop.


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

tprusak said:


> After I replace the bushings, ball joints and tie rod ends is it possible for it to have an alignment without the engine in it?


Itsw best to have the drivetrain in the car when you get it aligned. Like 05GTO stated your caster and camber will be off without the drivetrain in.


----------

